# [EVDL] Temperature Compensation for LiFePO4 Chargers?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > From the research I have done over the last year temp compensation is so
> > close to flat that it is not necessary to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Lead-acid has a narrow voltage range between "full" and "thermal
> > runaway" and the OCV is strongly influenced by temperature, so you
> > have to be careful to hit the voltage target at the end of charge.
> ...


----------

